# Reservoir Simulation book by Calvin C. Mattax & Robert L. Dalton



## رمزة الزبير (21 أبريل 2014)

[h=2]Reservoir Simulation book by Calvin C. Mattax & Robert L. Dalton[/h]http://www.4shared.com/get/C_djRYFx/Basic_Concept_for_Reservoir_si.html


----------



## محمد الاكرم (26 أغسطس 2014)




----------



## bebom (1 ديسمبر 2014)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eliker bahij (2 ديسمبر 2014)

.,The link is not working.reupload please​


----------



## yemenfalcon (8 أبريل 2019)

السلام عليكم . الرابط لايعمل او غير موجود . من فضلك حمل الرابط مرة اخرى وجزاك الله خير .​


----------

